# Venison Roast For Sammies. Need Advice.



## betaboy (Oct 9, 2016)

So I was digging in the freezer and found a venison roast, hiding near the bottom from last year. Now, what to do with it?

I was searching around and came across two older posts from Bearcarver.

Rare Roast Beef
Smoked Venison Dried Beef

(Very nice posts by the way Bear!!!!!)

My initial thought was to just do the roast like Bear did with the beef sirloin. Smoke it rare, slice, and freeze in small packages for sammies. But then I seen the dried venison with a cure, and that got me thinking about using cure.

I mainly want to try and make some lunch meat out of this, but what method is the best?

Right now I am leaning to making it like Bear's Rare Roast Beef. Or should cure it with some MTQ to soften it up a bit and then I can just refrigerate it instead of having to freeze in such small batches. Once it's made it will be eaten quite fast I'm sure, so I am wondering if cure would even be necessary, or would it improve texture for this application?

Any ideas or opinions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for looking. I have it thawing in the fridge right now so I'll get some Qview going eventually.


----------



## betaboy (Oct 10, 2016)

I also wanted to add:

Even though most people seem to use #1 Cure (I'll be using Tender Quick), they cure a roast for 5-10 days. Looking at my MTQ instructions it says a wet brine of 1 cup MTQ per 4 cups water for only 24 hours. I'm just confused here.

Thanks again for any advice.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2016)

Betaboy said:


> I also wanted to add:
> 
> Even though most people seem to use #1 Cure (I'll be using Tender Quick), they cure a roast for 5-10 days. Looking at my MTQ instructions it says a wet brine of 1 cup MTQ per 4 cups water for only 24 hours. I'm just confused here.
> 
> Thanks again for any advice.


I would go with the Venison Dried Beef, and use one of my Step by Steps for the time & amount of cure. Don't believe that 24 hour cure---That would only be for flavor & not curing enough to slow smoke. If you look closer at the MTQ thing that says 24 hours, you'll probably see they then roast it for an hour in a 325°-350° oven.

I would not make a Deer Roast, like my Rare Roast Beef Smoke, but I'm not a great lover of most Deer meat. 

I love Venison Dried Beef and Deerburger mixed with Pork & Beef, but I don't care for plain Deer roasts, smoked or otherwise, mainly because of the foul tasting tallow fat in most deer meat. Very hard to get rid of it all.

Just yell (PM me) if you need help with the TQ curing in my Step by Steps.

Bear


----------



## betaboy (Oct 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Bear!!

Sorry for my late reply. Doctor/medical crap going on and I'm feeling a bit out of it.

Having the roast thawed in the fridge and not knowing what to do at the time I just threw it in the 1 cup TQ to 4 cups water cure/brine on Monday evening and was going to just wing it.

I love venison. I agree with that fat/tallow is awful but I'm a picky S.O.B. when it comes to butchering. I've tasted some other peoples venison before and some of it was so bad I just don't even know what the heck to say about it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Anyway it's been sitting in the fridge for two days now (turning every day). The roast only weighs 2.15 pounds so I'm not sure how long to leave it. We'll see how this one goes and next time I'll try out your dry cure method and see how it turns out compared to this.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 13, 2016)

Sounds Good ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## meatsweats86 (Oct 14, 2016)

My brother-In-law and I smoked a few frozen venison roasts not to long ago and they were awesome. Thawed em, rubbed it with Cajun Foreplay from Dinosaur BBQ, smoked at 250* and brought it to 135* internal and let it rest for an hour. Sliced thin and put it on sammie just like rare roast beef. There was a hint of game to it, but if you're used to eating venison it doesn't matter.  

Where in MN are you located Betaboy? Got any hotspots near the cities for good deals on meat?

- MeatSweat


----------



## betaboy (Oct 15, 2016)

MeatSweats86 said:


> My brother-In-law and I smoked a few frozen venison roasts not to long ago and they were awesome. Thawed em, rubbed it with Cajun Foreplay from Dinosaur BBQ, smoked at 250* and brought it to 135* internal and let it rest for an hour. Sliced thin and put it on sammie just like rare roast beef. There was a hint of game to it, but if you're used to eating venison it doesn't matter.
> 
> Where in MN are you located Betaboy? Got any hotspots near the cities for good deals on meat?
> 
> - MeatSweat


That's what I was thinking of doing, but was debating about freezing small batches and thawing and all that. Will probably give it a shot eventually. No, wild game doesn't bother me at all, unless it's been processed badly.

Pretty much right in the middle of MN, not much help for deals on meat. When I called the nearest meat market/locker and asked if they had any beef plate ribs they didn't know what I was talking about. Soooo...


----------



## betaboy (Oct 15, 2016)

Well... Life happens and I had to change gears.. Corned Venison coming up. I'm really bummed but I'm sure it will still be good stuff. I'll post some pics when I get a chance.


----------



## betaboy (Oct 16, 2016)

Here it is, first slice after sitting in the fridge over night. Pretty tasty even though I didn't get a chance to smoke it. My son loved it but I thought it was a 'tad' salty. Times like this I really wished I had a meat slicer.













DSCN6257.JPG



__ betaboy
__ Oct 16, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2016)

Betaboy said:


> Here it is, first slice after sitting in the fridge over night. Pretty tasty even though I didn't get a chance to smoke it. My son loved it but I thought it was a 'tad' salty. Times like this I really wished I had a meat slicer.


Looks Great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I can't taste the extra salt from here!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You're right---A slicer is so useful ! 

Slicing Bacon, Dried Beef, all kinds of things that are hard to slice by hand.

I even use it to slice my leftover Prime Rib nice & thin for French Dip and Cheesesteak Sammies!!!

If you add a Vacuum Sealer to that, you have a big Money saving team!!

Bear


----------



## betaboy (Oct 24, 2016)

Thanks Bear! It was all eaten very fast, my son even took some to school in his lunchbox and didn't share! hehe. I made some sausage this weekend (only a finished pic that I will post when I get a chance) and I was just discussing with the Mrs that a vac sealer would be really nice for the fresh sausages. Hint Hint....

Slicer and Vac is on the X-mas list but I don't know if Santa can give me both!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 25, 2016)

BB, the corned venison looks great !


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2016)

Betaboy said:


> Thanks Bear! It was all eaten very fast, my son even took some to school in his lunchbox and didn't share! hehe. I made some sausage this weekend (only a finished pic that I will post when I get a chance) and I was just discussing with the Mrs that a vac sealer would be really nice for the fresh sausages. Hint Hint....
> 
> Slicer and Vac is on the X-mas list but I don't know if Santa can give me both!


Sounds Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck on those Christmas Presents!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They can pay for themselves when you Smoke, Slice, and Freeze.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## meatsweats86 (Oct 25, 2016)

I got myself and wife a Cabela's credit card last year and just treat it as debit card and pay off every month. The more the wife shops, the more Cabela's point I get and the more goodies I get to buy. It's a Win Win for all!  New vac sealer, sausage maker or keep saving for a fish finder...hmmm??


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2016)

MeatSweats86 said:


> I got myself and wife a Cabela's credit card last year and just treat it as debit card and pay off every month. The more the wife shops, the more Cabela's point I get and the more goodies I get to buy. It's a Win Win for all!  New vac sealer, sausage maker or keep saving for a fish finder...hmmm??


Christmas coming soon---The $50 Cabela's Coupons should be coming soon!!

Bear


----------

